# انواع وحدات التبريد وسعاتها



## الفاتح علي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

تنقسم وحدات التبريد الى نوعين:
1-DX (Direct expansion type

*Windows : Capacity 0.5 - 3 Ton
 *Split unit 
A-Wall mounting : Capacity 0.5 - 3 Ton
B-Floor mounting : Capacity 1.5 - 5 Ton
C-Ceiling monting : Capacity 1.5 - 5 Ton
D-Stand type : Capacity 3 - 6.6 Ton

*Split duct : Capacity 1.5 - 8.4 Ton
*Ceiling tupe ; Capacity 1 - 5 Ton
*Backage unit ; Capacity 3 - 40 Ton

2-Chillers : Capacity 10 - 450 Ton


----------



## تامر فتحى سرحان (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## fuadmidya (14 أغسطس 2010)

سوپاس


----------



## خالد ممدوح عبد الع (8 يناير 2011)

الى الساده : اعضاء المنتدى. اشكركم على الجهد المبزول فى المنتدى . ارجوا منكم عرض تفاصيل كافيه عن كباسات التبريد النصف مغلقه بخصوص بيانات اللوحه المعدنيه الموجوده على الكباس لمعرفة مثلا القدره و نوع وسيط التبريد والبديل له من الكباسات الاخرى .وشكرا على مجهوداتكم معنا


----------



## خالد ممدوح عبد الع (8 يناير 2011)

ازا اردت تغيير كباس 3 حصان نصف مغلق وتبديله بكباس مغلق ابدله بنفس القدره.ارجو الافاده


----------



## خالد ممدوح عبد الع (8 يناير 2011)

ايهما افضل فى غرف التبريد والتجميد فريون 12 او 22 ليكون افضل واسرع كفائة الغرفه


----------



## خالد ممدوح عبد الع (8 يناير 2011)

غرفة تجميد لحوم 3*3 الحوائط جاهزه ومتقفله وواقفه على الوحده فقط افيدونا اركب لها وحده كام حصان وايه افضل الانواع فى الوحدات والكويلات واركب اكبنشن زيرو كام انا فنى تبريد واريد ان اعمل فى غرف التجميد الصغيره ولكن ينقصنى بعض المعلومات ارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## السيد احمد (28 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حنفى (17 أبريل 2012)

افضل ان يتم تركيب وحدة كوبلاند 1,5 حصان ومبخر مناسب لهذة الوحدة فريجابون 
والوحدة الكوبلاند كاملة 
مهندس / السيد حنفى 
رئيس قسم التبريد بمستشفى معهد ناصر


----------



## السيد حنفى (17 أبريل 2012)

واذا اردت المواصفات فهى موجودة بفضل اللّه معى 
مهندس / السيد حنفى


----------



## السيد حنفى (17 أبريل 2012)

وهذا اميلى 

[email protected]
مهندس السيد حنفى


----------

